#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-12
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> ebel: bob will be talking on an interesting subject on saturday
<czajkowski> Speakers: Bob Jolliffe
<czajkowski> Title: Strengthening Health Information Systems in developing countries using FOSS
<czajkowski> Notes: A talk about how free software (dhis2.org) is empowering health administrators in developing countries such as India, Tanzania, Sierra Leone, South Africa, Vietnam, Botswana etc, to address public health issues such as maternal mortality rates, immunization rates, TB prevention etc.
<ebel> :)
<ebel> cool
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-13
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Gonna orgnaise a meeting for next week
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/Meeting
<czajkowski> Monday 19th April
<highvoltage> ooh, I didn't know about that
<highvoltage> thanks czajkowski
 * highvoltage reads the scrollback :p
<highvoltage> czajkowski: any chance of making it a regular meeting? like say, every 3rd Monday of the month?
<czajkowski> just about to fire mail off
<czajkowski> sounds good to me
<czajkowski> highvoltage: add it to the agenda please :)
<czajkowski> so it's not all me waffling
<czajkowski> :)
<highvoltage> czajkowski: ok
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> mail sent
<czajkowski> highvoltage: cheers
<dholbach> czajkowski: 18 utc?
<Pendulum> dholbach: 17 UTC
<Pendulum> 18 BST
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> might make sense to clarify that in the mail, czajkowski:^ can you confirm?
<czajkowski> sure
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> thanks a bunch for kicking this off
<dholbach> czajkowski: I can send off the mail
<dholbach> oh you're quicker than I am :)
<dholbach> thanks a bunch czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: no bother
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> rock on
<dholbach> lunchtime now
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
<Pendulum> jcastro linked this earlier in #ubuntu-community-team and I thought the "ultimate goal" was rather relevant to us :)
<Pendulum> http://photo.newsweek.com/2010/4/tech-pioneers.slide8.html
<Pendulum> (helps if I remember the link ;-) )
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-11
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-12
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-13
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> could -ngo be revisited for oneiric?
<dholbach> sure, we can have a session at UDS
<dholbach> I think we should be better about picking realistic goals now :)
<highvoltage> indeed!
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
<bac> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey bac
<bac> i saw mention of an ngo session for UDS.
<bac> anyway you can schedule that for monday or tuesday?  i'll not be available otherwise
<dholbach> I'll add it to my TODO
<dholbach> thanks bac
<bac> great, thanks
 * xdatap hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs xdatap back
<dholbach> I'm looking forward to it
<dholbach> somebody from the Ubuntu Berlin team is setting up a school in Sierra Leone with computers
<dholbach> they'll soon go down there again and bring a container full of PCs
<dholbach> and they were also planning to do something with OSM mapping
<dholbach> I'll ask him to send a report to our list when he's done
<xdatap> that's cool
<xdatap> dholbach, remember the guy I interviewed from Togo?
<xdatap> dholbach, last week he asked me how to set up a LoCo :)
<dholbach> xdatap, NICE
<dholbach> xdatap, is there nobody from Togo running a loco yet?
<dholbach> I thought I had read something somewhere already
<xdatap> dholbach, afaik there isn't anybody
<dholbach> ok
<xdatap> dholbach, there's this guys: http://ubuntungo.wordpress.com/2010/06/07/ngo-casestudy-portoseguro/
<dholbach> I think didrocks once went to Togo as well to bring computers down there
<dholbach> maybe he still has connections
<xdatap> dholbach, cool. We'll talk about it in Budapest :
<xdatap> :)
<dholbach> great :)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: someone mentioned the word loco in here :P
<dholbach> what? the loco alarm didn't go off?
<Pendulum> I dunno. I didn't see it go off. I was surprised...
<xdatap> loco loco loco
<xdatap> :P
<highvoltage> heh
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-09
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-11
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-07
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-09
<MooDoo> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2017-04-13
<bac> x
